
NASA can't keep up with killer asteroids - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/08/12/national/w080007D45.DTL
======
thwarted
How did we even survive this long, for millions of years, without the ability
to detect killer asteroids? I'm all for spending more money on interesting
science stuff, like space related research, but I guess if we need to feed
people's fear about destruction of the earth to get funding, then so be it.
Now, about that funding...

------
teeja
Not to worry ... we'll do things like we always do ... wait until disaster,
THEN react

